# Ось зубовидного отростка у грудничка



## alexey89 (2 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста. Ребенку в первом месяце  делали рентген-снимок. В заключении врач написала: "ось зубовидного отростка отклонена кзади". При поглаживании области затылка и шеи ребенок иногда начинает сильного плакать. Есть признаки похожие на легкое внутричерепное давление (врач такого диагноза не ставил, но присутствует беспокойство, иногда плач при горизонтальном положении, иногда срыгивание, интенсивное движение ногами и руками, при подъеме головы в положении на животе в 3 месяца через минуту бывает сильный плач из-за невозможности еще раз поднять голову ).  Гипертонус легкий в ногах. Насколько это опасно и нужно ли принимать какие-либо меры по устранению этого диагноза врача или это не является патологией. Сейчас ребенку 3 месяца.


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2018)

@alexey89, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (19 Окт 2018)

@alexey89, добрый день. Вопрос на сколько ось отклонена. Обычно в заключении пишется это в мм. На самом деле это ориентир для того, чтобы определить смещения второго шейного позвонка относительно первого. Срыгивание, плач, интенсивное движение руками и ногами для трёхмесячного ребёнка не является признаками патологических нарушений. Родовая травма была, роды естественные были?


----------

